# Meet brando!



## brandot (Jan 6, 2012)

I am sorry this is lame. I have never actually done something like this, (create a fursona) so I kinda went around and saw what others did. 

Name- Brando
Species- Husky
Age- 18
Height- 5â€™10â€
Weight- 200

Appearance-
Fur- Typical husky pattern. White belly, grey back, tail is grey, with a white tip.
Eye color- Green
Other- Wears gay pride color rings in his left ear. A bigger husky, but still muscular.
Behavior- A proud gay, and very outgoing. Has a usually twisted mind, and often very provocative sexually towards other males. Tends to stay with other huskies, but never afraid to find someone new. Crazy at times, but always very faithful, and kindhearted. Never gets angry with others, and cant really be offended.

Skills- Very good musically, can play many different instruments, and styles. Plays bass in a jazz band professionally.
Weaknesses- Cooking. He will need someone to help him with that!

History- Outted as a young boy when he came home with a neighbor boy in his arms. He decided that it didnâ€™t seem right his parents screamed about it, so he wanted to push gay rights, and went against his parents. He started hanging out with other young gays, which his parents really disliked. Eventually, his parents caved in and decided they cant change him. Brando still goes to all rallies and demonstrations.

Likes- Friends- someone to cuddle with, and someone to have a good time. Playing video games on Xbox
Dislikes- Rude people, boring people, anti-gay groups

Clothing- Usually goes shirtless when possible, or a fun T-shirt is applied
Food- Loves Italian, but canâ€™t cook
Drink- Dr. Pepper
Location- Omaha Nebraska
Favorite color- Whatever his partner is that night.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

He sounds like a guy I would fall head-over-heels for, laws of reality be damned!


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

A gay guy who can't cook. The fuck? :v


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good job, thumbs up!


----------



## Carnie (Jan 9, 2012)

brandot said:


> Other- Wears gay pride color rings in his left ear.



Yup, stereotypical husky :V

Jazz bands though, hell yeah.


----------



## brandot (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I don't cook. I go to clubs and exquisite hip restaurants of course.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

So this is based on you then?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

brandot said:


> Favorite color- Whatever his partner is that night.



Wait, what?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Wait, what?


I'm a purple, so that works.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

brandot said:


> Thanks Guys! I don't cook. I go to clubs and exquisite hip restaurants of course.



I love cooking.  It tastes so much better when you make it yourself.  <3
And doesn't going out all the time get expensive?


----------



## brandot (Jan 9, 2012)

Based on me to nearly every degree... 

As for the color thing, he doesn't have a favorite color. Whoever he meets, depending on their color of fur/scales, he likes it.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 9, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm a purple, so that works.



Well so am I :3


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

So wait... you have a set of rainbow piercings in your left ear?  Exactly how gay is too gay?


----------



## brandot (Jan 9, 2012)

Nooo. I dont... I should say the mental aspects are similar to me...

But if I had a choice, I would wear earrings, and ones like that,,, but thats pretty far. If I ever had a fursuit designed, I would have those in the ears of it.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to post my fursona.. Brando already knows some of it. Including the dirty stuff :3


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

The history is a little short, I would add some more to it. Other than that, good, good. 



Kindreth said:


> Brando already knows some of it. *Including the dirty stuff :3*



Do tell :v

(Please, don't)


----------



## shteev (Jan 10, 2012)

EVERYBODY BACK THE FUCK OFF

He's mine.

wait FUCK
he's already taken.


----------



## brandot (Jan 10, 2012)

Hai Husky friend. We can always still be friends of course! 

its just your 15, and Im 18.... legality issues and such ya know.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

brandot said:


> its just your 15, and Im 18.... legality issues and such ya know.



Not in Scotland.


----------



## brandot (Jan 10, 2012)

Well too bad we dont all live in Scotland.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

brandot said:


> Well too bad we dont all live in Scotland.



Aren't we all lucky :v

harrharrharr


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 14, 2012)

*shakes fist*

BARROWMAN!!


----------

